# Jerusalem Academy of Music and Dance



## Michael. (Jul 24, 2013)

Received this one today from a colleague




What an amazing performance


Forty students from the Jerusalem Academy of Music and Dance 
took a classical approach to the flashmob as they 
flashwaltzed Tchaikovsky's Waltz of the Flowers 
at the new Sarah Wetsman Davidson Hospital Tower in Jerusalem. 
Doctors, patients and passers-by joined in the fun.


The surprise concert was part of Good Deeds Day, 
an annual event that originated in Israel in 2007 
and now takes place in over 50 countries worldwide. 
On this day volunteers reach out to the less fortunate and the vulnerable.


The Academy students enjoyed the day so much 
that they have decided to schedule regular concerts at the hospital. 
Hadassah Medical Organization treats over one million patients annually, 
without regard to race, religion or national origin.


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tzwWskM4hN8



.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2013)

Flashmob for a good purpose, now that's different.    Nice.


----------

